# got some burls...now what?



## woodchips (Jul 19, 2007)

Hey All,

a tree company just cut down a very large pin oak in my neighbors yard and the neighbor didn't want anything to do with the wood and the guys were nice enough to cut off all the burls on this tree for me. and when i say all i mean there were a lot of burls. i probably have 25 burls sitting in my yard right now, some small some large. the largest of which probably weighs in around 200 pounds. i did a little checking and found that burls are sold by their green weight, but beyond that i really don't know much about it.

i'm wondering if anyone here has experience with burls, i know i need to paint the cut end to avoid checks and cracks and get them off the ground to avoid rotting. is anyone interested in buying any of these burls? i'll post some pics manana or soon thereafter. please PM if you're interested in buying any of this after you see the pics.

~isaac


----------



## interpim (Dec 6, 2008)

what area are you in?


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Not as good as gold, but a nice gift you got.


----------



## rustfever (May 3, 2009)

I would love to obtain one or more of these burls for, as yet un-named, projects. I you a disposed to lets other share, please think of me.
Ira
Central Valley of California


----------



## woodchips (Jul 19, 2007)

i'm in deep east texas area so i'd imagine that shipping on these things might be a bit prohibitive, but i'd be willing to look into it if ya'll are interested (Ira and interpim).

for anyone else that has info on how burls are assigned worth based on weight, i'm all ears, like how much per pound or any info really.

as soon as it's light in the morning, i'll take some pictures and get them up.

~isaac


----------



## woodchips (Jul 19, 2007)

Okay,

Here's the pics i promised for all those burls. turns out that i over-estimated how many i had and i only have a total of 15 and then some dead and dried out ones that i wasn't really counting but that i can take pictures of if anyone's interested. i'm not sure how this embedding is going to work out but here goes…
!
From Pin Oak Burl photos
!
!
From Pin Oak Burl photos
!
!
From Pin Oak Burl photos
!
!
From Pin Oak Burl photos
!
!
From Pin Oak Burl photos
!
!
From Pin Oak Burl photos
!
!
From Pin Oak Burl photos
!
!
From Pin Oak Burl photos
!
!
From Pin Oak Burl photos
!
!
From Pin Oak Burl photos
!
!
From Pin Oak Burl photos
!
!
From Pin Oak Burl photos
!
!
From Pin Oak Burl photos
!
!
From Pin Oak Burl photos
!
!
From Pin Oak Burl photos
!
!
From Pin Oak Burl photos
!

these last two shots are of the same burl, this is the one that is about 250-300 lbs. couldn't get it into the wheelbarrow by myself so it is still in the front yard.

if you want more detailed pictures of any of the burls just tell me the number and i'll take shots from all angles. this is for any of you that may be interested in purchasing any of these burls.

thanks for looking,
~isaac


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Sorry the pictures didn't show up.


----------



## woodchips (Jul 19, 2007)

how about now?


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

I see them now. Thanks.


----------

